# The cool female slingshoters in China!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Now in China, more and more women are keen on the slingshot sport,of course, most of their partners are male zealots in slingshot game.Well,let's enjoy the beautiful scenery~


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh ya !


----------



## shengwe (Jan 22, 2014)

混脸熟啊


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

shengwe said:


> 混脸熟啊


努力占领老外论坛，哈哈！


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

In America you don't see to many females in our sport ,I see allot of pretty Asian girls having a good time shooting!

View media item 8490 I the traditional Chinese slingshot!
View media item 8490


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lovely, just lovely ... I could sure use a few of those around the house!!!

It is great to see the women involved.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

crypter27 said:


> In America you don't see to many females in our sport ,I see allot of pretty Asian girls having a good time shooting!
> 
> I the traditional Chinese slingshot!


The slingshot you showed in picture is just child's toy,not a real shooter we play~


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh that's hot!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Very pretty girls! They look very good with slingshots.

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_11_2014/post-11306-0-93414700-1415932380_thumb.jpg

My favourite.
I would appreciate more pics....a group on facebook, or a blog, or a subreddit with pics like these.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

虎嫂 是哪位呀


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

erlkonig said:


> 虎嫂 是哪位呀


Husao--the most famous female slingshoter in China! 虎嫂在这里~





  








QQ图片20141114160534




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 14, 2014




Husao--the most famous female slingshoter in China!









  








QQ图片20141114160528




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 14, 2014




Husao--the most famous female slingshoter in China!









  








QQ图片20141114160521




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 14, 2014




Husao--the most famous female slingshoter in China!









  








QQ图片20141114160149




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Nov 14, 2014




Husao--the most famous female slingshoter in China!


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Slingshots haven't yet crossed the gender divide in the West. Wonder why? While we have many competitive female archers and firearm shooters, our favourite sport is severely underrepresented by the "opposite sex". Maybe it's just a question of time. After all, a lot of old stereotypes are melting away... fast. Any thoughts?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

GZK, thank you for posting, those ladies are beautiful  Quite a treat


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Have to admire the ladies....bet there better than most men in the sport of shooting slingshots..

Thank you my friend for sharing..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

nice to see other peopleenjoying the sport


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Very nice! Thanks for posting. I noticed that most of the gals are using the extra long draw length with the pouch released from far behind their ear. I still wish I could develop that style. It sure would increase power while using a nice light draw weight.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

It's a difficult decision, but I think I'll take 2 from column A and 1 from column B.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Some lovely ladies there.
I get the impression the sport is more popular overall in China than in western countries; maybe there is some tipping point of popularity for traditionally male-dominated sports where more women start getting involved?

In Mr. Monkeynipples' post it looks like the lady would need assistance to fire that ss, and some thought would be required to figure out what to use for a load. Not sure you'd get more than one shot in so aim carefully!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> In Mr. Monkeynipples' post it looks like the lady would need assistance to fire that ss, and some thought would be required to figure out what to use for a load. Not sure you'd get more than one shot in so aim carefully!


...someone's got a fecal flingin' fetish...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > In Mr. Monkeynipples' post it looks like the lady would need assistance to fire that ss, and some thought would be required to figure out what to use for a load. Not sure you'd get more than one shot in so aim carefully!
> ...


...& I'd get two shots, but the first would be a warm up...


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Nobodo said:
> 
> 
> > In Mr. Monkeynipples' post it looks like the lady would need assistance to fire that ss, and some thought would be required to figure out what to use for a load. Not sure you'd get more than one shot in so aim carefully!
> ...


Ahhh, you see that's where the aim is wrong. Adjust your sites a little lower, it isn't a distance shot.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nobodo said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Nobodo said:
> ...


...I fear I'd shoot given mere proximity...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

We have had several "reports" submitted about this thread. I think there may be some confusion on the part of the Chinese visitors between "report" and "reply" or "quote". If one wishes to reply to a specific comment, one should use the "quote" button at the extreme right. The "report" button sends a message of complaint to the moderators; one should only use the "report" button if one wishes to make a complaint. If one wishes to reply to a specific comment, please use the "quote" button.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right my friends ... PLEASE keep it clean. Remember, this is a family forum, not a locker room.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Charles said:


> All right my friends ... PLEASE keep it clean. Remember, this is a family forum, not a locker room.Cheers ... Charles


I'm sorry...it's easy to forget that sometimes...


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> All right my friends ... PLEASE keep it clean. Remember, this is a family forum, not a locker room.Cheers ... Charles


I'm sorry...it's easy to forget that sometimes...[/quote

Good point, and point well taken!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

treefork said:


> Oh ya !


She wins.


----------

